# Turning off Beep/chimes?



## GhostInTheMachine (Jan 1, 2004)

I love my V8 but the thing beeps every time i breathe. Is there a way to turn off some of the beeps/chimes/ or turn down the volume?


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Turning off Beep/chimes? (GhostInTheMachine)*

Lots of information in the forum on this. However you will need someone with a VAG-COM or know a service tech. Please chech out this thread..
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=982371
To turn off the seat belt chime: 
1) start VAG-COM
2) click: “select control module” button
3) in Direct Entry box type: 17
4) click: RECODE 07
5) In the Software Coding box should be a number (mine was 0007231). The first digit after the three 0s (7 in the above example) is derived this way:
1 - Brake Pad Wear indicator
2 - Seatbelt Warning
4 - Low Washer Fluid Warning
So if you'd like to be rid of the annoying Seat Belt Warning, subtract 2 from whatever is in that postion. In other words by changing the coding from 0007231 to 0005231 you'd get rid of the warning chime! If you change the number to 0001231 you would get rid of the seat belt chime AND the low washer fluid warning.
So enter the number you want and click: DO IT.
6) click: close controller, go back
7) click: go back


----------



## youngjh (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Turning off Beep/chimes? (chessmck)*

My Touareg has the passenger side airbag switch, (the VIN is 77 for the restraint system), so it bings at me and turns on a yellow light below the radio every time it does not sense a passenger in the seat. So, I drop off a passenger and get 20-30 seconds of seat belt chimes until the passenger seat realizes there is no one there, then I get chimes that the airbag is turned off. About that time the passenger gets back in, so I get binged at that they do not have their seat belt on and that the passenger side airbag is now enabled. . .
Any idea of the address to remove the airbag chime also? (I have not yet been able to hook it up to a computer to see what is in that register.)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Turning off Beep/chimes? (youngjh)*

Wow, that sounds quite annoying! What are the last 6 digits of your VIN?


----------



## youngjh (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Turning off Beep/chimes? (spockcat)*

0409xx


----------



## stevetjr (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Turning off Beep/chimes? (spockcat)*

Spock there was a post regarding the heated steering wheel were the icon was added and someone made this post:

_Quote, originally posted by *SPIRITVW* »_Oh yes, ain't that the truth. For example, the loaded V6 T-reg we just got in has a "PASSENGER AIRBAG OFF" light on the dash and the auto-disabling Advanced Airbag tags on it.
Never seen that one before.
_______
Kevin Buchanan
VW Sales & Leasing Consultant, Autobahn Motorcar Group - 3000 White Settlement Road, Fort Worth, TX 76107
817-336-0885 800-433-5602 [email protected] http://www.shopautobahn.com 


My guess is they made a couple of module upgrades somewhere around VIN 39000 from what I have read. I think the question is will VW make some sort of flash upgrade. But I don't expect it as I am reading a TSB regarding the TPM and having to replace the ECU on VIN#'s below 18766 and relocating the rear antenna on VIN#'s below 19197.


----------



## GhostInTheMachine (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: Turning off Beep/chimes? (youngjh)*

Not understanding this one?


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Turning off Beep/chimes? (stevetjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevetjr* »_Spock there was a post regarding the heated steering wheel were the icon was added and someone made this post:
My guess is they made a couple of module upgrades somewhere around VIN 39000 from what I have read. I think the question is will VW make some sort of flash upgrade. But I don't expect it as I am reading a TSB regarding the TPM and having to replace the ECU on VIN#'s below 18766 and relocating the rear antenna on VIN#'s below 19197.


Do you mean that not everyone has the airbag off light under the radio/nav unit next to the hazards?? My vin is 39xxxx. What's there on the cars that don't have this, a blank??


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

_Quote »_

"PASSENGER AIRBAG OFF" 




Pictures, Pictures, Pictures?


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (SlotCAR)*

You can see the indicator lit up in yellow. It's the pannel directly to the right of the hazard button under the Nav unit. While it's a little small, it's the only photo I can get at from the office. It says "Passenger Air Bag Off":








What do other people have here if they don't have this indicator??










_Modified by Ted K at 9:35 AM 1-6-2004_


----------



## stevetjr (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: (Ted K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted K* »_
What do other people have here if they don't have this indicator??










Nothing, mine is just a blank piece of plastic.


----------



## onoffroad (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: (stevetjr)*

mine has 2 blanks as well


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Ted K)*

Just blanks Ted. What are the last 6 digits of your VIN?


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Just blanks Ted. What are the last 6 digits of your VIN?

I'll have to check tonight as I still only have a temporary registration which is taped on the windshield and I don't know the Vin by heart. It's high 39s though. So do you think this is something that was added in later builds??


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Ted K)*

Yes, this seems like something new. I guess this is instead of a manual airbag switch. 
Aren't airbag cutoff switches normally used in case you put a rear facing child seat in the front seat? I wonder what weight triggers the cutoff?


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Not sure. I have some dumbells in the house so I can try and see what the cutoff is this weekend. I don't really mind the beeping that the Airbag is turned off. It only happens once when you start the car with the passenger seat empty, or a couple of times if someone gets out and then gets back in. Not too annoying. What I don't like is the seatbelt chime. Innevitably, the front passenger unbuckles before I turn the car off and I have to hear the annoying chime.


----------



## NWroller (Dec 23, 2003)

Is it only V8's that have those buttons? My Touareg came off the boat and directly shipped to my dealer (I got it last week) with a VIN over 35000 and I have blank plastic pieces. I am wondering if it is only available with certain options.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (NWroller)*

If you read up further, someone mentions that this change seems to have taken place around VIN 039000. I would assume this is on all Touaregs, not just V8 models.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

GRrrrrrRRRR
I thought I timed my purchase just right.
Whats left of the hazard light btw? Looks like its not blank either.
Uri


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (Ted K)*

Ted 
What does the button to the left of the flashers say and what is it's function ?
Earlier ones don't have this either ....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (wineman)*

Looks like PARK DISTANCE to me.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Looks like PARK DISTANCE to me.

Shouldn't the nav screen show the distance to the park??


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

This is the on/off switch for park distance.
If you want a digital readout you have to go aftermarket like some of the systems on eBay.
VW's park distance is indicated with LEDs on the upper dash and for the rear above the hatch. I can find some pics of this if you like. I assume there is beeping and chiming involved too.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Sorry, it was a poor excuse for a joke. Never mind.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*

The button to the left of the hazards is the override switch for the Parking Distance Control. It's a P with a sound icon coming out. When you start the car, it's automatically switched on. The rear sensors work when you put the car in reverse and the front comes on each time you slow to less than 10 mph. Pretty nicely done. The button is if you wish to override it and turn it off. The only example I can think of when this would make sense is if you had snow or mud piled on the bumpers and didn't want to hear the noise. And in fact, the noise only comes on when the last of the 6 LEDs lights up. To be honest, I use the front all the time whenever I pull into a parking space and at 5 LEDs it's like 6 inches apart, which is perfect. Don't even really wait to hear the tone. 


_Modified by Ted K at 12:52 PM 1-6-2004_


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_Sorry, it was a poor excuse for a joke. Never mind.









Would your joke have been in reference to the way the new 7-series shows a diagram of the car with the field of color surrounding it?
The way it shows it is very cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spock, can the Airbag Control Unit(J234) be accessed through the ECU ?
And if so does it show anything related to this passenger airbag off relay. Can't find anything in the Ohio electric files on anything related to the ACU.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (wineman)*

Sorry, I don't know.


----------



## stevetjr (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I am wondering if the airbag turn off switch is a new requirement for cars to have that just went into effect, like the lower anchor points did a few years ago. Don't know for sure but maybe that is why they were not in the first ones. Has anybody heard if this was going to start to be required?


----------



## Huge (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: (stevetjr)*

Unless I'm misunderstanding something, the newer Touaregs do not have an "airbag turn off switch" (which would enable a baby seat, feeble old person, heart patient, etc. to ride in the front seat without concerns airbag inflation). The system only disables the airbag if sensors don't detect anybody occupying the seat, the only benefit being less damage to the interior in the event of an accident severe enough to trigger the bags. Somehow, somewhere, this must result in lower insurance rates due to lower cost of repair. I'm not sure insurance companies have the power to mandate such a 'feature'.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (stevetjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevetjr* »_I am wondering if the airbag turn off switch is a new requirement for cars to have that just went into effect, like the lower anchor points did a few years ago. Don't know for sure but maybe that is why they were not in the first ones. Has anybody heard if this was going to start to be required?


No way there's a requirement. But: According to the German automobile association (ADAC), the European V8 models have that shutoff switch. But I'm thoroughly confused now. Does *anyone* here have a shutoff switch that is set with the car's key?


----------



## Northwest (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: (Huge)*

Just checked my V8 with a VIN 3 of 30,xxx. I have a blank on each side of the hazard light.


----------



## gkcmilner (Nov 20, 2003)

From what I understand (and I can't yet recall my source) all Touaregs have the passenger seat sensors for the airbag. It is just the recent VINs that have an indicator light that informs you of the airbags status. I will try to research this a little further.


----------



## Huge (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: (gkcmilner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gkcmilner* »_From what I understand (and I can't yet recall my source) all Touaregs have the passenger seat sensors for the airbag. It is just the recent VINs that have an indicator light that informs you of the airbags status. I will try to research this a little further.

I figured as much (as I know many modern cars have sensors to turn off the bags in unused seats to preserve the interior in a wreck), but didn't know for sure. 
It makes more sense; VW then added warning light and chimes to protect themselves from litigation. I'll bet this 'feature' wasn't added to Touaregs in other countries...


----------



## VW-Newbie (Jun 24, 2002)

The "Passenger Airbag Off" light is a new enough feature that my sales person was suprised to see it! They handle quite a few Touaregs and he said that no one had seen it before.
I don't mind the light, but I do hate the chime that accompanies it. This vehicle has more chimes than any other I have owned. On start up it can sound like a bell choir warming up


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: (VW-Newbie)*

The pass airbag change is on the vehicles with 77 as the restraint code.
I just started getting them this week with that feature.
I believe that shut off was always there, but they just added the light and the notification system (annoying).


----------



## jd1318 (Jan 11, 2004)

my treg is #41xxx and it has the pass air bag deactivated warning light. my sales guy said it was the first one he'd seen so he went to find out about it. the seat has a weight sensor and i forget what he told but me it was like up to 50 or 60lb's the airbag is deactivated. and yes the chime is annoying.


----------



## SubZeroI33 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Turning off Beep/chimes? (GhostInTheMachine)*

Does anyone know how to get rid of the buzzing sound from the instrument panel (V8) ...I think this only happens with the color screens on the instrument panel...very annoying...I am sure someone has already found a cure for this...thanks,


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Turning off Beep/chimes? (SubZeroI33)*

Check the FAQ section.


----------

